
POTUS: 75 Year old appearing to scan communications in order to black out eqpmnt - s5300
https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/1270333484528214018
======
bovermyer
This discussion is probably going to be flagged for being political, but I'll
comment while it's here.

\--

I find it difficult to believe that the White House administration has any
kind of expert opinion backing up this particular tweet.

~~~
raxxorrax
That doesn't count anymore. We had expert opinions on Russians for three years
and it was pure horseshit. We had innocents slandered as racists, sexists and
generally deplorable. Trump just uses lies like that against political
enemies. While it is not really viable to reciprocate this for a longer time,
it is what it is and seems to work.

On the other hand, I need a 4th estate critical about a president. I never
heard anything critical about Trumps competitors, so it might indeed be
advantageous to vote for him as long as there is no critical press available.

~~~
basch
The 4th estate crying bloody murder is what got him elected. Instead of
ignoring him, they gave him all the press, and every person ready to put a
shiv in the DNC voted for him, knowing he was exactly the kind of torment the
DNC couldnt handle.

In the specific case of a wrecking ball, a candidate elected to purposely be a
forest fire, any amount of press fans the flame.

[https://nypost.com/2016/11/20/keep-crying-wolf-about-
trump-a...](https://nypost.com/2016/11/20/keep-crying-wolf-about-trump-and-no-
one-will-listen-to-a-real-crisis/)

~~~
zimpenfish
> The 4th estate crying bloody murder is what got him elected.

And it doesn't look like they've learnt any lessons in the interim, sadly.

------
shoes_for_thee
He thinks we're all fucking stupid.

~~~
s5300
No, he doesn't.

He literally _knows_ of just how many people around the U.S., regardless of
age - though definitely pointing towards the older internet-illiterate, will
literally take the word of the POTUS without a second thought or fuck to their
grave.

~~~
hprotagonist
about 34%, right now.

“a bigger and bigger share of a smaller and smaller market is a death spiral”

------
s5300
Title is obviously not word for word quote due to title length reqs.

HNers of the USA - How can we just... Let this happen? It falls within free
speech AFAIK. Is free speech a bad thing then? I really have no answers.

I hope some of you find this at least slightly thought provoking, whatever
those thoughts may be.

~~~
quxpar
Would it be wrong for me to print and sell 'ANTIFA provocateur' shirts?

~~~
hckr_news
Just be careful about wearing them in the wrong neighborhood

------
jacknews
These tweets need to stay up (perhaps marked as fact-free) so we can all see
that the POTUS has a very strong case of narcissistic personality disorder and
is most likely a sociopath.

~~~
remriel
Wow, what a difference that would make. If everyone knew that he was a
narcissist and sociopath, they might just promote him to emperor.

